# Pet corrector question



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes you are correct. It is only air in a can. Makes a loud hiss noise. Worked for me for my 15 year old terrier's barking.(Along with command of "no barking") Now the can just needs to be by the door, empty


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I always liked the idea of 'annoying' a dog right back for it's annoying behaviour. Blow in it's face, grab it by the tail... or a paw... and hang on 'til it becomes uncomfortable for them... these methods work for me... and dissuade the dog from _some_ behaviours.

The best solution to counter-surfing tho, I saw in a video here in PF once. Leave the end of something that the dog can grab onto and pull off the counter... but pile some pots and pans on the other end. So when the dog 'steals' the tea towel . . or whatever . . the whole load of noisy stuff comes cascading off the counter and bombards the dog.

U can check out other videos that use this method right in the same link. Like, a bagel attached to a string!  lol

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/14363-cure-counter-surfing.html


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

For the counter surfing I have tried all sorts of things: mouse traps, can with pennies stacked like house of cards, double sticky tape along the edge of the counter. We have finally resigned ourselves as this being a reminder to us to keep the kitchen counters clean and free of temptation. I do appreciate the suggestion in the video link Countryboy. Unlike the dog in the video, Lily is not so strongly dissuaded by loud noises since I have proofed her not to care about them during obedience trials. She will hold sits and downs with people dropping stuff on the floor all around her.

At this point I am more interested in getting both of them not to bark at cats on the lawn. Actually I suppose I could hope to get the cats off the lawn too since they aren't mine. Is the specific pet corrector can able to spray extra long streams of air or would any air in a can do the trick?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

.
At this point I am more interested in getting both of them not to bark at cats on the lawn. Actually I suppose I could hope to get the cats off the lawn too since they aren't mine. Is the specific pet corrector can able to spray extra long streams of air or would any air in a can do the trick?[/QUOTE said:


> Ha,ha! I wish I could do that too, our neighbours' cats are always in our yard. I've tried everything for counter surfing too except for negative reinforcement. The thing is, only Maddy counter surfs but she REALLY does it, but never when anyone is around. The two of them lie like little sphinxes just outside the kitchen when anyone is around; my daughter pretends she's talking for them in the style of the Old Spice commercials, "I don't always eat butter, but when I do, it doesn't melt in my mouth." Maddy also jumps right on the table from a standing position! I sort of accepted that she will always do it because as was discussed somewhere else on this forum, she is constantly rewarded for surfing by finding stuff. Not that she finds food, but today she found a pencil, a napkin, and a hat. Her little covert ops give her great pleasure! I will be interested in reading the comments on this thread, because I have been thinking, maybe it's time to install some nice French doors to close off the kitchen. Pet corrector would be a lot cheaper!!


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

The Pet Corrector works because of the *sound* it emits when you "spray". I bought it because my three poodles go bonkers when our doorbell rings. It has been a lifesaver! They now bark only once or twice and then stop. It has also cured my mpoo of jumping on us. Now if he forgets, all I have to do is show him the can, lol!


----------

